# BUCKET SEATS FOR G-BODY



## ONE_AND_ONLY

anybody no what bucket seats (electric seats too) out of another car will fit in a g-body monte carlo?? or post a link to a topic about that?? b4 i take a trip to the junk yard be nice to no what im looking for :biggrin: cause i have a bench seat in it now, an wanna get rid of it :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Oct 28 2009, 01:55 PM~15492525
> *anybody no what bucket seats (electric seats too) out of another car will fit in a g-body monte carlo?? or post a link to a topic about that?? b4 i take a trip to the junk yard be nice to no what im looking for :biggrin: cause i have a bench seat in it now, an wanna get rid of it  :0
> *


Well I was going to tell you to find it in my build up.................... but since your Low Level I'll pm it to you


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 28 2009, 06:05 PM~15494256
> *Well I was going to tell you to find it in my build up.................... but since your Low Level I'll pm it to you
> *


thats whats up man, i'll be waiting... :biggrin: ....i was working on an 06 cadillac DTS and it looks like those wil fit in...but i dunno..


----------



## baggedout81

I was thinking a buddy of mine put in some prelude seat's in his MC a few year's back.Think he had to make riser bracket's for them tho


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Oct 30 2009, 10:26 AM~15514773
> *thats whats up man, i'll be waiting... :biggrin: ....i was working on an 06 cadillac DTS and it looks like those wil fit in...but i dunno..
> *


ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS DRILL NEW HOLES TO MOUNT THE SEAT TO THE FLOOR OR YOU CAN MODIFY YOUR SEAT RACK TO FIT BY REDRILLING THE SCREWS HOLES ON THE RACK AND SWAPPING IT WITH THE ORIGINAL ONE... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Oct 30 2009, 02:57 PM~15515059
> *ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS DRILL NEW HOLES TO MOUNT THE SEAT TO THE FLOOR OR YOU CAN MODIFY YOUR SEAT RACK TO FIT BY REDRILLING THE SCREWS HOLES ON THE RACK AND SWAPPING IT WITH THE ORIGINAL ONE...  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I did to put 04 eldorado seats in my cutty  


















cut the og studs off, drilled the holes, bought new bolts and welded the heads to the underside of the braces. Then tacked the braces back down and it was on :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

do yourself a favor and get seats from a cutlass,regal,monte or grand prix from the early to mid eighties,,,,,,,DO NOT bolt a seat to the the floor pan,and dont copy fuck nut up here with the eldorado seats


----------



## DEE818

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2009, 02:32 AM~15520746
> *do yourself a favor and get seats from a cutlass,regal,monte or grand prix from the early to mid eighties,,,,,,,DO NOT bolt a seat to the the floor pan,and dont copy fuck nut up here with the eldorado seats
> *


and elco


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 31 2009, 06:32 AM~15520746
> *do yourself a favor and get seats from a cutlass,regal,monte or grand prix from the early to mid eighties,,,,,,,DO NOT bolt a seat to the the floor pan,and dont copy fuck nut up here with the eldorado seats
> *


:cheesy: its only like that where their wasnt an og mount. Where do you think the seat braces are tacked to? :uh:


----------



## Wagonized

you dont need seats from another gbody..however the easiest way is to use gbody tracks and bolt your other seat onto those. That way you arent cutting up the floor which is a dumb and dangerous idea.

Both bucket seat tracks and split bench tracks are the same...i think the full bench seats are the different ones.

malibu, regal, cutlass, regal, monte carlo, grand prix, el camino all the seat tracks are interchangeable


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Wagonized_@Nov 2 2009, 03:28 AM~15534400
> *you dont need seats from another gbody..however the easiest way is to use gbody tracks and bolt your other seat onto those.  That way you arent cutting up the floor which is a dumb and dangerous idea.
> 
> Both bucket seat tracks and split bench tracks are the same...i think the full bench seats are the different ones.
> 
> malibu, regal, cutlass, regal, monte carlo, grand prix, el camino all the seat tracks are interchangeable
> *


so what do you do to bolt power seats from cars thats not listed above? Its only dangerous and dumb if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+Oct 31 2009, 07:32 AM~15520746-->
> 
> 
> 
> do yourself a favor and get seats from a cutlass,regal,monte or grand prix from the early to mid eighties,,,,,,,DO NOT bolt a seat to the the floor pan,and dont copy fuck nut up here with the eldorado seats
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, you no i thought about doing that, but i want electric seats & out of a newer model car. i was also wondering what id have to do to put seats outta o 99-2004 tahoe in my monte?? idk i just gotta figure it out... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 04:28 AM~15534400
> *you dont need seats from another gbody..however the easiest way is to use gbody tracks and bolt your other seat onto those.  That way you arent cutting up the floor which is a dumb and dangerous idea.
> 
> Both bucket seat tracks and split bench tracks are the same...i think the full bench seats are the different ones.
> 
> malibu, regal, cutlass, regal, monte carlo, grand prix, el camino all the seat tracks are interchangeable
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i new that, good info tho, but i want the interior to look different, i want seats outt of another car...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2009, 11:06 AM~15535242
> *so what do you do to bolt power seats from cars thats not listed above? Its only dangerous and dumb if you dont know what your doing.
> *


lol, tru that, helps to no what your doing, but half the time i try something new i fuck up an end up re-doing it and then getting it right  thats how iv'e been learning lately...i'd rather try doing it myself b4 i pay somebody else..


----------



## KAKALAK




----------

